# Amazon.es - any good?



## expatmat (Feb 12, 2013)

I've used Amazon in both the UK and US and the service has been exemplary.

I'm considering using here on the Canary Islands.

How does it stack up in Spain?
(I'm guessing the weakest link here is the postal service)


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I use Amazon.es all the time. They have been just as reliable as Amazon.co.uk and Amazon.com. Purchases are usually shipped within 1-2 working days and are well packaged. BTW, they don't use the postal service for shipping. They use the private messenger service MRW. I've never had any trouble at all with MRW. So I would definitely recommend Amazon.es.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

kalohi said:


> I use Amazon.es all the time. They have been just as reliable as Amazon.co.uk and Amazon.com. Purchases are usually shipped within 1-2 working days and are well packaged. BTW, they don't use the postal service for shipping. They use the private messenger service MRW. I've never had any trouble at all with MRW. So I would definitely recommend Amazon.es.


I'll second that, never any problems.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I echo the others, however, if you are looking for books/DVDs etc in English, you would do better to use Amazon.co.uk plus, often the range of goods is often greater on uk and over £25 worth you can get free delivery by MRW However, if you want kindle, it has to be via es unless you download through torrents.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The only drawback with .es is that sometimes they can be more expensive. For example we wanted to buy our lad a toy that retails at about 35 euros in Amazon.co.uk but in the .es the same toy is 99 euros. We bought it from the UK branch and they then told us the price had dropped to 25euros. Just checked on the .es site and they have increased it to 109 euros. 
Bought my kindle fire from UK Amazon and have had no issues once I changed my location for Kindle purposes to UK.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

thrax said:


> I changed my location for Kindle purposes to UK.


Do you realize that this is against Amazon's terms of service? They don't allow you to buy Kindle books from a country different from the one where it's registered, except occasionally as might happen during a holiday abroad. They know where you're buying from because they can see your IP address. I have an American friend here who got a warning letter from Amazon saying that they were going to bar her from Amazon if she continued buying Kindle books using Amazon.com from Spain.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a UK IP address, so no issues with that.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

kalohi said:


> Do you realize that this is against Amazon's terms of service? They don't allow you to buy Kindle books from a country different from the one where it's registered, except occasionally as might happen during a holiday abroad. They know where you're buying from because they can see your IP address. I have an American friend here who got a warning letter from Amazon saying that they were going to bar her from Amazon if she continued buying Kindle books using Amazon.com from Spain.


We get most of our "kindle" type books from the internet not via Amazon (Ssshh)


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> We get most of our "kindle" type books from the internet not via Amazon (Ssshh)


me too (bigger sssssssssshhhhhhhhh)


----------

